# ISO inexpensive soap boxes



## navigator9 (May 18, 2014)

I love making soap, but I hate wrapping it. I like the idea of soap boxes, but being on a really tight budget, I've never used them. While looking around at FOs at Scent Works, I stumbled across these.   http://store.scent-works.com/sokrwilecu.html   It's the cheapest I've seen them, but I was wondering if any of you know somewhere that they might be even cheaper? Fingers crossed.


----------



## grayceworks (May 19, 2014)

Brambleberry averages .50 to .36 per box depending on quantity, but I like their boxes a LOT. Similar looking to those, but with an oval window, crisp edges, thin cardboard, nice and neat looking. AND, rather than being a single box, they're a tray and sleeve design, which I just love, because you can slide the soap out without touching it, to see the whole soap, and you can also wrap the tray in cellophane and then slide it into the sleeve, for a more professional look. 

The ones you posted are simple boxes, looks to be the same nice cardboard, but they just have flaps at either end, not a tray and sleeve. 

Wholesale Supplies plus has similar boxes, but the oval window is right in the middle, leaving no room for a label on the front, which may be fine depending on your labeling. they average between .27 and .36 depending on quantity. Same nice cardboard. Simple box, no tray and sleeve. They also have one with an offset rectangle window, or ones with no window at all. 

*THIS company,* has a variety of different designs of soap boxes. I ordered from them a few months ago. They are sized well for larger bars of soap, and would be good if you were packing them for shipping, as the cardboard is thicker corrugated cardboard, rather than the thin cardboard like the others. That being said, I personally don't like them as well. They're not as "crisp" and "neat" looking, I have to pick the cardboard fuzzies off the edges when I put them together, the trays just don't slide as nice. They just feel clunky to me, after having used BB's. But they are about .33 per box, and like I mentioned, many styles to choose from, and good for larger soaps. 

There's more out there... try searching "Candle and Soap Boxes" on google.


----------



## navigator9 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Grayceworks, those are all great suggestions....but the price, yikes! I'm on a really tight budget, and those are all way beyond me. The ones I posted are 13 cents apiece if you buy 1000. I was hoping for cheaper than that, but I'm guessing they may be the cheapest around. Thank you again for your suggestions.


----------



## Soapsense (May 24, 2014)

I don't know if any are cheaper but they have ALOT of styles here: http://yourboxsolution.com/blog/tag/soap-boxes/


----------



## finbarfitz (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Soapsense, you are right. I have found the same as you told here.


----------



## zolveria (Apr 8, 2015)

*soap box ideas*



gaerwen said:


> we made our own of left over 2x6s . I line with butcher paper.



I own a silhoutte camer cutter  . which can aid you in creating your own soap boxes 
here a link to get you started. 
http://soapandrestless.blogspot.com/2013/07/journey-to-my-new-soap-box.html

you can also cut a wooden soap block the size of your soap. using that to help you fold little paper pouches for your soap 
hope this helped

Have a bless day


----------

